# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This!  Clarification on a Russian sentence in a movie (Boondock Saints)

## goehler

Hello there  ::  
In the movie Boondock Saints (1999) by Troy Duffy, there is a scene in a bar, where two Irish brothers speak a bit of russian to a Russian mobster. I would like some clarification on the two sentences the brothers speak. 
I realize that their russian may not be all that correct, but I hope you can help me anyways. 
The moviescene can be found at: YouTube - Boondock Saints Bar Fight Scene
The sentences @ 2 min 40 sek 
It is subtitled in English:
"Now, that wasn't too polite, was it?
"I'm afraid we can't let that one go, Ivan" 
I would be most satisfied if I can have:
 - The two sentences in russian language (inkl. russian alphabet)
 - Both russian sentences in a somewhat pronouncable roman alphabet
 - A direct word-to-word translation (english to russian) of both sentences 
I know it's a lot to ask, and less will surely suffice. 
Best regards
Kevin

----------


## translationsnmru

It doesn't sound even faintly Russian. The only word I can recognize with a certainty is "Vanya", which is a diminutive or pet form of "Ivan". I also suspect (but I am not sure) that when one of these guys says something like "Boys", it is a badly mispronounced Russian word "Боюсь" (Bah-YOOS, meaning "I am afraid").

----------


## it-ogo

I listened about 10 times but haven't even a guess, what they tried to say. Their "Russian" is extremely poor. When a man speaks like a parrot without understanding meanings of each word, he produces gibberish.

----------


## goehler

Then it was, as I feared :/
Well, it is a B-graded movie, so what did I expect. Never the less it is my favourite  ::  
Thanks for your effort  ::

----------


## Misha Tal

The best Russian I've heard in a Hollywood movie (spoken by a non-native) is Al Pacino's short phone call in "The Devil's Advocate". Not perfect, but he did a fairly good job. He speaks like ten languages in that movie!

----------


## qza

Я услышал: "... что на этот раз было... Ваня"  ::  
Как вариант: Boys (Боюсь), что на этот раз было (не так), просто шут(ка)... shit ... Ваня  ::  
Первая фраза нераспознаваема...  ::  
Google translates:
Now, that wasn't too polite, was it?
I'm afraid we can't let that one go, Ivan 
"Теперь, что было не слишком вежливо, не так ли?
"Я боюсь, что мы не можем допустить, что один раз, Иван" 
Если близко к тесту, я бы сказал:
Это было не-(очень)-вежливо, (дружок).
Боюсь, (на этот раз) мы не можем этого допустить, Ваня...

----------


## goehler

Thanks again  ::  
Allthough I didn't understand much of your post, qza :/ sorry - I don't speak russian. 
I've done some cutting and slowed the clip down.
You can listen to it here: http://midnightclub.dk/BDS.mp3 - if anyone think they may be able to resolve this  ::

----------


## RobertD

I just happened to come across this from Google.  I find it an interesting challenge.  In my experience native Russians would have trouble recognizing any russian in this, and a non-native might get some of it.   (as may be evidenced by previous responses as well). 
I definitely heard from the second speaker:  боюсь что на это раз ...(indecipherable)  Ваня 
Which may have meant:  I am afraid that this time  ... (unknown)  Vanya. 
and would be transliterated bai-yous shto na ehtah raz ... (indecipherable)  Vanya. 
although it sounded to me like he pronounced it " boy-youse shto na eh-toh raz beezho kostoshu svit namashet, Banya"  - the latter part just being noise that I couldn't relate to any real words. 
I've carefully avoided the first speaker because he was even worse. 
I know, it doesn't add anything, except to clarify I'm not at all a native speaker of Russian - which might have been an advantage, except it really wasn't.  ::

----------

